

Amazon Best Sellers: Best External Zip Drives - Moto7451
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Electronics-External-Zip-Drives/zgbs/electronics/1193862/ref=zg_bs_nav_e_4_3151491

======
ksec
I wish there is a drive like Zip, that is cheaper and slower then HDD and
simply allows me to backup with a Plug and Go manner.

And HDD becomes bigger, it is no longer safe to store it on 1 HDD since a
single Failure will wipe out everything.

